# Fastest hard-disk... post yours!



## Minmeo (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.31474 s, 464 MB/s

This is a ramnode ssd cached vps and it is the fastest I have for disks. What about you?


----------



## PwnyExpress (Feb 6, 2014)

[email protected]:~# dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=32k count=32k conv=fdatasync
32768+0 records in
32768+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 2.04894 s, 524 MB/s

This is on a Hyper-V VM with it's storage backed on an InfiniBand QDR link to a Windows Scale-out File Server cluster that's hooked up to a SAS JBOD via a SAS switch.


----------



## tchen (Feb 6, 2014)

Pfft. 

http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9083478/Image_gallery_Space_Shuttle_i_Columbia_s_i_hard_disk_drive

7.77 km/s


----------



## MannDude (Feb 6, 2014)

tchen said:


> Pfft.
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9083478/Image_gallery_Space_Shuttle_i_Columbia_s_i_hard_disk_drive
> 
> 7.77 km/s


It took me a second...

_Oh you!_


----------



## Nett (Feb 6, 2014)

tchen said:


> Pfft.
> 
> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9083478/Image_gallery_Space_Shuttle_i_Columbia_s_i_hard_disk_drive
> 
> 7.77 km/s


Interesting...I'm going to get a 1995 seagate 1GB HDD...looks like it's very fault tolerant and tough.


----------



## rds100 (Feb 6, 2014)

Biggest dick... post yours


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 6, 2014)

8 Disk HDD Raid 10.  No SSD caching


```
dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.67747 s, 640 MB/s
```


----------



## Nett (Feb 6, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> 8 Disk HDD Raid 10.  No SSD caching
> 
> 
> dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
> ...


Nice result


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 6, 2014)

Net said:


> Nice result


Servers in use too.


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 6, 2014)

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.00001 us, 1258 GB/s

Single WD disk.


----------



## Nett (Feb 6, 2014)

No



GIANT_CRAB said:


> dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
> 16384+0 records in
> 16384+0 records out
> 1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.00001 us, 1258 GB/s
> Single WD disk.


----------



## dano (Feb 6, 2014)

KVM virtual machine on an lightly used host machine. 4-disk raid10,no ssd or ssd cache.

 

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync

16384+0 records in

16384+0 records out

1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.48229 s, 724 MB/s


----------



## blergh (Feb 6, 2014)

Virtovo said:


> 8 Disk HDD Raid 10.  No SSD caching
> 
> 
> dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
> ...





dano said:


> KVM virtual machine on an lightly used host machine. 4-disk raid10,no ssd or ssd cache.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HW or soft?


----------



## mtwiscool (Feb 6, 2014)

i,m so going to post mines tonight.

on a test vm set up.

1 WD Green HDD but disk io you won't believe.

It is a test for some paid vps planning. 

xen pv to be used.


----------



## Virtovo (Feb 6, 2014)

blergh said:


> HW or soft?


HW.


----------



## dano (Feb 6, 2014)

Mine is HW, and the card has 1gb FBWC, which is probably why it runs kinda speedy.


----------



## mrwright (Feb 6, 2014)

dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync

16384+0 records in

16384+0 records out

1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 1.23743 s, 868 MB/s


----------



## TruvisT (Feb 6, 2014)

[[email protected] ~]# dd if=/dev/zero of=meow bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 0.740006 s, 1.4 GB/s
I have some disks from the 80's so I will dig those out and see how slow, I mean fast, they are


----------



## dave (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's my local VirtualBox instance running CentOS off an external WD usb 2.0 hard drive.


# dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 45.5353 s, 23.6 MB/s


Did I win something?


----------



## SC-Daniel (Feb 6, 2014)

> 16384+0 records in
> 
> 
> 16384+0 records out
> ...


That is a 12-drive RAID10 SATA array


----------



## Kalam (Feb 6, 2014)

OpenVZ VM inside a Proxmox cluster inside Virtualbox using storage via NFS to Freenas created from 2 vhd's mirrored with ZFS also running in Virtualbox


# dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync
16384+0 records in
16384+0 records out
1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 31.6116 s, 34.0 MB/s

All on a 2TB 7200RPM drive. Faster than I thought it would be.


----------



## Deleted (Feb 6, 2014)

Benchmarking with dd is silly for the following reason:

 

VFS cache.


----------



## tonyg (Feb 6, 2014)

Monkburger said:


> Benchmarking with dd is silly for the following reason:
> 
> 
> 
> VFS cache.


sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches


----------



## Deleted (Feb 6, 2014)

tonyg said:


> sync && echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches


sync is unnecessary, see vm.c in the latest kernel.. 3 is also unnecessary, a 1 will do, but the best way is to remount your filesystem so the entire page cache VFS layer is nuked..


----------



## MikeIn (Feb 7, 2014)

Some real nice HDD RAID10 setup results 

Got some 150MB seq read, 120 Write on my desktop single HDD (Using Windows & Crystal Disk Mark)...
If I can remember it correctly the benchmark was about 10% better when there was noting on the HDD and brand new...


----------



## serverian (Feb 7, 2014)

12.6 inches


----------



## tonyg (Feb 7, 2014)

While swimming in my unheated pool: 8.5 inches

Aroused: You don't wanna know.


----------



## dadiehost (Apr 15, 2014)

Mine is Seagate, it is simply the best and fastest hard dish.


----------



## mtwiscool (Apr 17, 2014)

try to beat my one(ssd with ram cache):


----------



## DomainBop (Apr 17, 2014)

mtwiscool said:


> try to beat my one(ssd with ram cache):


Mine is better 

 dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync


16384+0 records in


16384+0 records out


1073741824 bytes (1.1 GB) copied, 50.5814 s, *21.2 MB/s*

Model Family:     Western Digital Caviar


Device Model:     WDC WD400BB-23DEA0


Serial Number:    WD-WMAD1J909877


Firmware Version: 05.03E05


User Capacity:    40,020,664,320 bytes [40.0 GB]


SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

Power_On_Hours          0x0032   030   030   000    Old_age   Always       -       *51103*


----------

